

Just How Slow are Django Templates? - frockwearer
http://tomforb.es/just-how-slow-are-django-templates

======
arxanas
“A lot of the time will be spent waiting for the database or other IO, so
blazing fast templates are not absolutely necessary.”

I'm not sure I agree with this philosophy. It's not like you can render the
template in parallel. If your database/other IO is slow and you're already
taking 200ms on your templates, it may be the difference between a happy user
and a sad one.

